# Jungle dawn's light yor reptiles



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm considering ordering 1 or two jungle dawn LED's to try. I cant find almost any good pictures of these to show size scale and design. I'm not talking about the "light bars". I am interested in the screw in fixtures, the 13w. see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/85954-13w-jungle-dawn-stock.html 

If anyone could post a couple of good pics, that'd be a big help. 

Chris


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Heres a couple pics


----------



## SteveR (Jul 26, 2012)

I have this bulb in my 12x12x18 and I must say... I was very surprised at how bright this bulb is. I would definitely recommend it. Its a bit 'whiter' than I expected, but is listed as a daylight bulb so I guess its about right. Seriously - at first glance it seems like you are staring into a 150W bulb. (OK maybe not 150, but quite brilliant)

Note that ALL the LEDs point down, so that 'reflection' from the hood does not detract from the output. Its a very efficient design for a hood/canopy setup.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope I'm not hijacking, but I know I'm going to need a led solution for my vertical tank, can I see how they light a viv?

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Diggenem what size vert are you building. These are fantastic bulbs. I'm using several on a bunch of vivs.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

40 breeder

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

diggenem said:


> 40 breeder
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


Contact Todd at LightYourReptiles.com. He has some spot lights that are made for this application.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

There is a new 36watt spot light from LYR.com that is specific for the taller verts. I have the 24watt spots on all of my tanks that are 24" or taller. I have gotten really great growth and color from my plants and broms....
sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you use just the leds or do you supplement with cfl's? 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

diggenem said:


> Do you use just the leds or do you supplement with cfl's?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2



I just use the spot lights they are 6500 k and or a duo diode of 4500k & 6500k. I did suppliment with cfls at first but no longer do on any of my vivs with them after a while I found they were unnecessary... I really like the shadowing they cast through the vinez and other plants. I have some posts with pictures of my tanks lit with with the spots.
sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try one out on my recent 18 x 18 x 24 Exo that I just put 6 green sirensis into. These look workable. I'll just have to find some kind of cheap hood to install it into for now.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

the exo terra hoods are pretty inexpensive. That's What I'm thinking about using on my 40 vert

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmmm, been trying for two days to get ahold of Todd at LYR, phone and PM. Cant get ahold of him. Todd, if you read this, pm me.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> Hmmmm, been trying for two days to get ahold of Todd at LYR, phone and PM. Cant get ahold of him. Todd, if you read this, pm me.


He's best to contact via email: [email protected]


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've recently swapped over to almost all LEDs from Light Your Reptiles. 
Picture one shows 4 vivs under a dual 40 watt T12 setup. That's 80 watts. In picture two it has been replaced with 4, 13 watt, screw in Jungle Dawns. 
Pics 3, 4, and 5 show the "rain gutter" reflector I mounted them in.

I find that most of each viv is visually brighter, but there are some dimmer spots further away from the fixture. I am running less electricity, and they are definitely cooler. It's too early to say anything about growth rates.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Doug. actually that is helpful. I went ahead and ordered a jungle dawn/zoomed hood combo from todd a couple hours ago via his site. I didn't see your pics until aftwards, but they confirm that they do look good and put off plenty of light. I will be supplementing with a little bit of fluorescent light as well since the LED's are pretty white. Can't wait till my package arrives in the mail! Thanks for taking the pics!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I've recently swapped over to almost all LEDs from Light Your Reptiles.
> Picture one shows 4 vivs under a dual 40 watt T12 setup. That's 80 watts. In picture two it has been replaced with 4, 13 watt, screw in Jungle Dawns.
> Pics 3, 4, and 5 show the "rain gutter" reflector I mounted them in.
> 
> I find that most of each viv is visually brighter, but there are some dimmer spots further away from the fixture. I am running less electricity, and they are definitely cooler. It's too early to say anything about growth rates.


Oops, that was not a dual, 40 watt, T12. It was actually a 4 foot, dual 32 watt, 65K fixture.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Doug, 

I love the original thinking and craftiness of the rain gutter!

-Chris


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, but I stole that idea from the reefkeepers.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Heres a couple pics



Glad you like!
Hey ... another customer found they run even cooler in Exo hoods by just removing the metal reflector. Comes out with just a few screws. (Nope.. they do not get hot enough to melt the plastic or anything... before anyone asks ) 
That allows the natural air convection to let the warmerr air rise out of those cooling slots in the tops of some of those exo hoods faster. Works for incandescent aquarium strip-lights as well ! ( Like perfecto, all glass and aqueon.)
Cheers!
Todd


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Hmmmm, been trying for two days to get ahold of Todd at LYR, phone and PM. Cant get ahold of him. Todd, if you read this, pm me.


Remember... you can leave message if I am unavailable & I call you back. 
Usually all afternoon I pack orders ... or they don't get out .. so the last few days I haven't been able to stop much during that block of time... too busy. Sorry 'bout that. 
But I always call customers back if they leave me message & ph #.

Don't you worry pdfCrazy, we can talk- 
pm your # and a good time to call you. 
Eves are good too for me to call you back, since I am not in a rush to get orders out.

That goes for anyone.
Cheers!
Todd


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Not to hijack this thread, but can you comment a little about the physical size of the 11w vs. 13w bulbs? I have a fixture that an 11w just fits in. If I get a 13w, is it likely to be too long? Or are they the same length?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe todd will chime back in on that, as to the length. I just got my zoo med hood and jungle dawn 13w in the mail today. I'll post some vendor feedback for Todd in that section in regard to the sale. As for the light, I am actually very suprised at the intensity. It puts out ALOT of light for such a little bulb. The color is not bad, but a little too white for me. I tend to like the look of the purple-ish light that fluorescent grow bulbs put off. But that dosnt mean I'm not happy with it. The true test will be two things. How do the frogs act under it, and how good of plant growth am I going to get. And only time will tell with both of those questions. To see the tank this went on, check out the link below. There are no pictures WITh the led light yet though. I will put those up in a few weeks to show any plant growth.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-18-x-18-x-24-exo-terra-4-green-sirensis.html


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Jungle dawn's light yor reptiles www.lightyourreptiles.com*



AlexD said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but can you comment a little about the physical size of the 11w vs. 13w bulbs? I have a fixture that an 11w just fits in. If I get a 13w, is it likely to be too long? Or are they the same length?


Hijacker!!
LOL.

Hi Alex D.
The 11 and 13w Jungle Dawns™ are the same size. 
Both approx. 6 3/4" long including the screw in base.
The 11 and 13w Jungle Dawns™ "project" from the socket approx. 5 1/2" to 5 5/8" after being screwed in.
The 9w is approx. 1 inch shorter than the 11w and 13w.

The 11 has 4 rows of LEDs running lengthwise and the 13w has 5 rows.

FACTOID:.
In Zoo Med 18" hoods, you can use one of the 11w OR 13w on one side...
But on the other side, the 9w is the only one that fits --
Because the socket assembly is off set from center in those hoods.
The 9w is approx. 1 inch shorter than the 11w and 13w.

In Exo Terra hoods ... 
it does not matter because the socket assemblies are centered.
Any size will fit in any side...
from Nano (it is a tight fit on the 11w and 13w there.) up to the 36" 4 socket model. 

BTW.. 
the 36" Exo Hood is great on 40 /50gal. 36" long breeder aquariums w/ 4 x 13w Jungle dawns™ in them.
And 2 of the Exo 24" Hoods work well on 55 gal. tanks side by side w/ 6 total Jungle dawns™ in them.

Cheers!
Todd
[email protected]
Light Your Reptiles

Please click below thumbnail to enlarge.........


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I've recently swapped over to almost all LEDs from Light Your Reptiles.
> Picture one shows 4 vivs under a dual 40 watt T12 setup. That's 80 watts. In picture two it has been replaced with 4, 13 watt, screw in Jungle Dawns.
> Pics 3, 4, and 5 show the "rain gutter" reflector I mounted them in.
> 
> I find that most of each viv is visually brighter, but there are some dimmer spots further away from the fixture. I am running less electricity, and they are definitely cooler. It's too early to say anything about growth rates.


Aw....you have yo have a write up on this or an led build?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Todd! I'll be back for more in the near future


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, its been several months now. Some updated pics are in order. The growth since I installed the light has been phenomenal. And breedign activity has reallly picked up. So yes....I'm a believer in Todd's lights. And the color has grown on me.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 20, 2009)

I got 2 Jungle Dawn lights for Christmas (Hurray for mom's that still buy their 40yr old kids toys). I got a 9W and a 13W. I had to try them out so I screwed them in to a lamp and I have to say they are incredibly bright. I could almost not look directly at them. Really bright.

So my question, is anyone concerned that intense light like this is too much for the animals? I don't wan't to blind my frogs. Are there any vendors that sell little frog sunglasses?

I understand many people have had success wit these bulbs... but just damn...they are bright. Todd recommended 2 more of these (total of 4) for my future tank build. I've used t5ho's in the past and old school t8 fixtures and I don't recall them being as intense as the Jungle Dawns.

Don't get me wrong gang, not knocking the product. Todd was very kind and prompt in email inquiries about light selection for my project and I'm pleased with the bulbs themselves. Good quality product.

I guess I would just like some insight in to light "intensity". This could apply not only to jungle dawns but people using Cree LED's to DIY their own fixtures. Those things are bright as heck too.

Anyone have concerns with bright direct light on frog tanks?


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Well, its been several months now. Some updated pics are in order. The growth since I installed the light has been phenomenal. And breedign activity has reallly picked up. So yes....I'm a believer in Todd's lights. And the color has grown on me.


Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ted Striker said:


> I got 2 Jungle Dawn lights for Christmas (Hurray for mom's that still buy their 40yr old kids toys). I got a 9W and a 13W. I had to try them out so I screwed them in to a lamp and I have to say they are incredibly bright. I could almost not look directly at them. Really bright.
> 
> So my question, is anyone concerned that intense light like this is too much for the animals? I don't wan't to blind my frogs. Are there any vendors that sell little frog sunglasses?
> 
> ...


LOL!
Yes, Now I have decided to add frog Ray-bans to the web-site soon! 


I can't remember Ted .. what size tank so you have again?

I use at least a few of the 13w on my own 18 x 18 x24" for over a year and a half now and they are great! ... if I do say so myself. 

And I toss on some Arcadia or repti-sun 5.0 cfl for UV A&B as well.

Plus, in most well grown in tanks... 
and folks tend to forget this....... 
a "canopy" of leaves will develop with nice lighting... 
so the frogs have plenty of shade and alternating light and dark. 

Cheers!
Todd


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Todd.

I have a 65gal tank I hope to start building in Jan some time.

I emailed you probably a month or so ago about it...

you recommended 2 13w, 2 9w in exoterra hood with a uv strip for my tank.


I definitely want to go LED for the energy savings. And I'll probably build my own light fixture instead of exoterra's.. So I'll get the rest of my bulbs sometime in Jan after the Christmas bills are paid off...

damn those bulbs are bright...


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> I've recently swapped over to almost all LEDs from Light Your Reptiles.
> Picture one shows 4 vivs under a dual 40 watt T12 setup. That's 80 watts. In picture two it has been replaced with 4, 13 watt, screw in Jungle Dawns.
> Pics 3, 4, and 5 show the "rain gutter" reflector I mounted them in.
> 
> I find that most of each viv is visually brighter, but there are some dimmer spots further away from the fixture. I am running less electricity, and they are definitely cooler. It's too early to say anything about growth rates.


Those are some awesome looking vivs. Where can i get tanks like those?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking for some of the professionals thoughts here-
I have a 18"x18"x24" that I am looking to light with a Jungle dawn. What wattage, and how many bulb(s) are needed?
Thanks.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Dependz on how heavily planted. The tank you see in this thread has only a 13watt jungle dawn and a single T-10 flourescent strip. If you have large plants or the tank is heavily planted, I'd go with 2 13 watt jungle dawns (for a comparible sized tank). Now that the tank has grown in SO well, alot of the light is being blocked towards the bottom of the tank. This isnt necessarily a bad thing though.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, thanks Pdfcrazy. I am hoping to plant on the heavy side so I will go with two 13w bulbs.


----------

